# Countries without Railways/Airports?



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Anyone know the list?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I, don't know, maybe it doesn't exist  Even vatican and Liechtenstein have railways


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Laos doesn't have a railway, but they are getting one.

I guess there must be a number of small island countries that doesn't have it as well.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> I, don't know, maybe it doesn't exist  Even vatican and Liechtenstein have railways


Vatican has its own train station and an heliport.
San Marino has railways and an airport which is in Italy,Rimini/San Marino Int'l.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Some little island-country in the Pacific or Caribbean maybe??


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Somalia has no railroads...there are over plenty of airports though.

Neither do Yemen, Oman, the United Arab Emirates (for now), Qatar, and Bahrain.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont think there is one. Any country without a rail would more likely than not have an airstrip of some kind to supply it.

EDIT:

I found the tiny state of Andorra without Rail nor airport, not that it needs one.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I bet the Maldives, Micronesia, Fiji, Nauru, etc. don't have railways


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah but they all have airports.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

i think east timor and kiribati doesn't have both


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

shippuden said:


> i think east timor and kiribati doesn't have both


duh, why you say that. East Timor has the International Airport of Dili.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, in Brazil it's practically impossible to travel from A to B by train. But we have some cargo railways.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

boeing777 said:


> San Marino has railways and an airport which is in Italy,Rimini/San Marino Int'l.


i.e. not in San Marino!

So so far:

San Marino
Andorra


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if Albania has a railway . I know for a long time this country did not have a railway connection with the rest of Europe. Not sure if they got coonected in the last couple of years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

According to the CIA Factbook, there are 447km of railways in Albania.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> i.e. not in San Marino!
> 
> So so far:
> 
> ...


Yes,you're correct...It's used Rimini station..


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> I bet the Maldives, Micronesia, Fiji, Nauru, etc. don't have railways


Fiji has a 2-foot gauge railway network used for transporting sugarcane around Lautoka.

Not exactly the Shinkansen but it exists!!



















There is also a tourist service on part of the line.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Iceland is railroad free as far as I know....


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> I bet the Maldives, Micronesia, Fiji, Nauru, etc. don't have railways


*Even Nauru have a Railway from quarries of phosphate to the port!*


----------



## doFLer (Mar 23, 2007)

Murci said:


> I'm not sure if Albania has a railway . I know for a long time this country did not have a railway connection with the rest of Europe. Not sure if they got coonected in the last couple of years.


Albania does have a railway network. it is in bad shape and in verge of being modernized, but it exists. It has one connection with Europe and that is through Monte Negro.

Albania has had railroads since the first world war.
fyi


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

How about Monaco?


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

San Marino has a cable railway according to many sources between San Marino and Borgo Maggiore. As well as an unused railline and station.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> How about Monaco?


I'm pretty sure there's a railroad connection to Nice... and maybe on eastwards to Italy :?

Edit - yes there is... both TGV and TER runs trough it and continues to Italy...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

doFLer said:


> Albania does have a railway network. it is in bad shape and in verge of being modernized, but it exists. It has one connection with Europe and that is through Monte Negro.
> 
> Albania has had railroads since the first world war.
> fyi


I know that Albania got connected to the rest of Europe with railway Podgorica - Skadar (Shkodra) in the mid eightees only and after 3 or 4 years it has been shut down because it was not profitable .


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

No railways and airports in ANDORRA.
:nono:
But:
-La Seu d'Urgell airport is going to re-open soon, it's in Spain, 10km. away from Andorra la Vella (the capital city).
-There is a project for a light rail from La Seu d'Urgell (Spain) to Andorra la Vella (Andorra).
:yes:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to add here that Cyprus has no railway lines:bash: ...of course it has airports, motorways and ports... And I think the same is for Malta and other island countries...


----------

